# Our first show of the year! :)



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are going to the Tri County goat show next weekend to show our gang! :leap: :stars: We are taking our two bucks, two milkling does, 2 SR kids, and our SR yearling. Wish us luck! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! Have a great time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck and HAVE FUN!!!! :clap: 

Sounds like an exciting time for you :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hope you have fun! :stars: Let us know how it goes!! :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all!! I'm super excited! Plus, we are going to get a new doeling too!  We did a trade, and are pickling up the new girl, (named Haiku)and dropping off one of our 2011 kids. Haiku is out of Lost Valley JL Simone (D: ARMCH Lost Valley BDS Serabi 4*D 3*M S: Fairlea Jean Luc*S) and Heavens Hollow Admiral Teddy*S *B (D:1*M Wyojem Sara Lee S: CH Rosasharn Admiral*S). Sooooo, guess who's excited?????!!


----------

